# "Bicycle Dreams" RAAM movie at the Tour of the Unknown Coast



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

The Tour of the Unknown Coast, "California's Toughest Century" is coming up on Saturday, May 7. Along with the legendary 100-mile, there's also a 2-lap 200-miler for the sickest of the sick. The night before, after packet pick-up and the Pasta Fee, there's a screening of the great RAAM movie, Bicycle Dreams.


----------

